# Starting tomorrow August 14 no more boost in Brooklyn



## Brooklynmate (Jul 24, 2017)

So guys UberEATS is eating itself. Without boost any delivery will make you 1$ per mile which makes it absolutely senseless to do UberEATS in Brooklyn now. While Postmates pay you 4$ minimum for even 2 steps distance delivery. AND POSTMATES COSTUMERS ALMOST ALWAYS TIP (Because they are not charged 4.99$ booking fee). And the more expensive the order the more tip you get (people tend to make it around 20%). My biggest tip was 10$ on a half a mile delivery. So I made 4$+10$=14$ in like 5 minutes. + there's blitz 1.5x during peak times. Yes there's no quest for making 18 deliveries a day but you don't have to be out all day to make it. But I did the math - and for the same amount of hours you make 1.3x-2.1x more money then with UberEATS. I was always choosing what delivery to pick when i get 2 pings from both apps but now my priority will be definitely Postmates, I'll be picking up UberEATS only when it's slow with Postmates.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

Suck it up, buttercup. We get paid .70/mi in Memphis.


----------

